# Free Josh Koscheck sig



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a free Koscheck sig I just finished. If someone wants it I can personalize it for you. Thank you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I likey, Toez, hate Kos but love the sig,


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you sir. Yeah I don't know why but I never really liked or hated him. There were times on TUF when I didn't like him much but he has come around more these days.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

he makes it hard to hate him lately but he is a guy like Tito who I like to hate, you know what I mean, its the kind of hate where you want to see him get beat not the kind where you dont want to see him at all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Great sig ToeZ!


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> he makes it hard to hate him lately but he is a guy like Tito who I like to hate, you know what I mean, its the kind of hate where you want to see him get beat not the kind where you dont want to see him at all.


Exactly, you hit the nail on the head.

Thank you J.P. I appreciate that. raise01:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, somehow I missed this...but that's real nice Toezup.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

ToeZup has some sick sigs. I'm using one right now and I can't imagine changing anytime soon.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^^ you should though lol


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> ^^^^ you should though lol


If I can get ToeZup to make me a better Rashad one... I will... in fact.

Yo ToeZup? You wanna update me? Ill pay 10k


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill make you one...but i bet you wont like it lol


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> ill make you one...but i bet you wont like it lol


Can you make one I don't like? I'll pay if you can.

BTW I loved when he grabbed his nuts, so it'll be harder then you think.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice josh sig


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Please refrain from bumping old threads it adds nothing and just bumps threads of people actively seeking feedback and the filling of sig requests. There is a reason threads die.


----------

